# No DXO results on 1DX until at least September...?



## dr croubie (Aug 2, 2012)

http://www.dxomark.com/index.php/News/DxOMark-news/Keep-your-camera-shutters-clicking

Or at least that's how I interpret "DxOMark will return in September".

So how are we to be told which camera to buy until then? I can't make a decision myself! I need laboratory tests, not real world reviews! If I don't know which camera can give me that extra 100 usable high-iso, or which one can give me 0.2 bits more of DR, how am I meant to be a real photographer???


----------



## heptagon (Aug 2, 2012)

There's a thread on DXO forums discussing potential problems at DXO Labs. Maybe they already had to let most people go who did the testing due to financial issues. They certainly didn't clarify why there is such a long delay in testing new cameras. This might be some forced vacation for the lower ranks while the upper management sells the company (to Nikon?). So i guess they might return in September stronger than ever or they'd be gone soon.


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 2, 2012)

If they go under how are people that shoot with the lens cap on gonna know which camera to buy?


----------



## dr croubie (Aug 2, 2012)

Yeah, i was reading their forums there after I posted that, seems there's a fair few whingers on there complaining about cameras that haven't been tested. They seem a bit more vocal about the OM-D than the 1DX, and there's more mirrorless ones released almost a year ago that haven't been tested.

I never knew about any problems there until today, they at least got the 5D3, D800, and D4 reviews out the door (relatively) quickly, and they've still been (slowly) adding to a few lenses. Must be fairly expensive if they have to buy all their cameras and lenses retail, if they go bust I wonder if they'll have a fire-sale?


----------



## Abraxx (Aug 2, 2012)

heptagon said:


> There's a thread on DXO forums discussing potential problems at DXO Labs. Maybe they already had to let most people go who did the testing due to financial issues. They certainly didn't clarify why there is such a long delay in testing new cameras. This might be some forced vacation for the lower ranks while the upper management sells the company (to Nikon?). So i guess they might return in September stronger than ever or they'd be gone soon.



Yes, and that thread is full of nonsense.

Its August, so its vacation time in France and many other countries in Europe too.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 2, 2012)

Abraxx said:


> Its August, so its vacation time in France and many other countries in Europe too.



+1. It's hard working with my collaborators in the EU during August...because they simply aren't working. 8)

I do hope the get around to releasing the update adding support for the 1D X soon, though!


----------



## Viggo (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a bit of inside info on this subject, can't really say too much but they're "resolving the issue of how to alter the test so that the 1d X doesn't beat the D4"


----------



## heptagon (Aug 2, 2012)

Viggo said:


> I have a bit of inside info on this subject, can't really say too much but they're "resolving the issue of how to alter the test so that the 1d X doesn't beat the D4"



If this is the only bit of "inside information" you have, i'd call BS.


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 2, 2012)

heptagon said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > I have a bit of inside info on this subject, can't really say too much but they're "resolving the issue of how to alter the test so that the 1d X doesn't beat the D4"
> ...


I'm gonna take a quick stab and say viggo was joking with a subtle undertone as to the validity of the waffle pumped out by dxo anyway


----------



## Viggo (Aug 3, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> heptagon said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



: ah, well spotted !


----------



## briansquibb (Aug 3, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Abraxx said:
> 
> 
> > Its August, so its vacation time in France and many other countries in Europe too.
> ...



Dont disturb us in the UK because we all involved in policing the Olympics and throwing out all photographers with anything more serious than a camera on the mobile


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 3, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Abraxx said:
> ...


You forgot to add arresting pissed aussie rowers


----------



## briansquibb (Aug 3, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



They will be fine - put them in jail by sending them back to OZ : : : :

Just jokin ;D


----------



## dr croubie (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey, what's wrong with pissed aussie rowers?
(although technically, I gave up rowing at the end of highschool, a few months before I started uni and started drinking instead, so I was never both at once...)

One of my uni mates is in the Quad Sculls in a few hours, hope they kick your UK butts...


----------



## TTMartin (Aug 3, 2012)

Viggo said:


> I have a bit of inside info on this subject, can't really say too much but they're "resolving the issue of how to alter the test so that the 1d X doesn't beat the D4"



That's easy, just rate its DR (screen) at 11.9 EV (+ or - .3 EV) like EVERY other Canon dSLR they've tested.
It's more like, how is DxOMark going to spin the fact that someones noticed that DxOMark can't fully decode the CR2 file and has rated every Canon dSLR at the same DR (screen) since 2003.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 3, 2012)

TTMartin said:


> someones noticed that DxOMark can't fully decode the CR2 file and has rated every Canon dSLR at the same DR (screen) since 2003



Someone also noticed that it wasn't a lone gunman, and there's probably more evidence for the latter.


----------



## awinphoto (Aug 3, 2012)

ummmm what part of this surprises anyone... DxO is too busy writing their love notes for their beloved D800


----------



## robbymack (Aug 3, 2012)

man this really pisses me off...those socialists with their month long vacations and universal health care...who do they think they are...don't they know I sit up nightly refreshing their site every 15 seconds just waiting to read the review of what it's like to shoot a top of the line camera with the lens cap on...the nerve...

On a somewhat more serious note, does the coffee table photo book of the DxO staff vacation contain 40 glorious examples of brick walls?


----------



## Aglet (Aug 3, 2012)

Lend me your new 1DX, I'll take some shots with the lens cap on for you and tell you what it can't do.


----------



## GuyF (Aug 3, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> Hey, what's wrong with pissed aussie rowers?
> (although technically, I gave up rowing at the end of highschool, a few months before I started uni and started drinking instead, so I was never both at once...)
> 
> One of my uni mates is in the Quad Sculls in a few hours, hope they kick your UK butts...



Kick our butts? Ha! Just watched Oz get thrashed in the cycling ;D Good efforts by Oz and the Kiwis too. We may have a bit of a financial crisis on our hands but we still have time to keep the colonials in their place! 

(You know all the above is said in jest - we love the Aussies and their funny NZ friends)


----------



## Kernuak (Aug 3, 2012)

Aglet said:


> Lend me your new 1DX, I'll take some shots with the lens cap on for you and tell you what it can't do.


I heard that if you keep the lens cap on the 1D X, it's incapable of taking a decent landscape shot.


----------



## dr croubie (Aug 3, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> Aglet said:
> 
> 
> > Lend me your new 1DX, I'll take some shots with the lens cap on for you and tell you what it can't do.
> ...



Depends, you get really good landscapes if you drill a tiny hole in the lenscap (just a little bit fuzzy).

And yeah, my mate only got Bronze in the rowing. Still, it's the closest i'll get to a medal...


----------



## kbryan (Aug 4, 2012)

Here is a good review - http://xerodigital.ca/canon-1dx-nikon-d4/


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 4, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > Aglet said:
> ...


hey at least he didnt get arrested! or did he?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 4, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> If they go under how are people that shoot with the lens cap on gonna know which camera to buy?



We will just go back to taking OOF photos of cats in our backyards using random exposure settings for each shot. I know I will. That's the only photography I know.


----------



## gmrza (Aug 4, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> Hey, what's wrong with pissed aussie rowers?
> (although technically, I gave up rowing at the end of highschool, a few months before I started uni and started drinking instead, so I was never both at once...)
> 
> One of my uni mates is in the Quad Sculls in a few hours, hope they kick your UK butts...



I have never seen a rower who doesn't drink. You sound like a first.

Mostly, they are just drunks with a rowing problem.


----------



## Chewy734 (Aug 4, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> If they go under how are people that shoot with the lens cap on gonna know which camera to buy?



One man... Ken Rockwell.


----------



## jthomson (Aug 4, 2012)

Chewy734 said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > If they go under how are people that shoot with the lens cap on gonna know which camera to buy?
> ...



I don't know about that. Ken has seen the light. The 5D3 got a great review


----------



## V8Beast (Aug 25, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> We will just go back to taking OOF photos of cats in our backyards using random exposure settings for each shot. I know all will. That's the only photography I know.



Random exposure mode? Speak for yourself. I'm quite adept and flipping it into full automatic mode and firing away.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 25, 2012)

TTMartin said:


> It's more like, how is DxOMark going to spin the fact that someones noticed that DxOMark can't fully decode the CR2 file and has rated every Canon dSLR at the same DR (screen) since 2003.



not that man never landed on the moon stuff again....


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 25, 2012)

gmrza said:


> dr croubie said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, what's wrong with pissed aussie rowers?
> ...



actually i knew one who didn't drink his entire first year


----------

